# Transgenic Virtus



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, two Virtus are born. And a 3rd is still waiting to know its destiny. 

Let's look at them: 
*Virtus Pallacanestro Bologna S.p.A.*: owned by Marco Madrigali, the Court gave him 7 days before starting to examinate the petition in bankruptcy of the players Becirovic, Frosini, Attruia and "...." (can't remember the 4th). Mr. Sabatini already acquired the Virtus Pallacanestro Bologna, but he's waiting Mr. Madrigali to spend 2.700.000 € to cover old debts. This amount of money was waited on Friday, it's Sunday. Virtus is going to the bankruptcy, and the other enterprises of Madrigali too. The future of this man is abroad, in a fiscal paradise like Aruba or the Cayman Islands, or in a jail. Why doesn't he pay these 2.700.000 €? Because if he pays, he would show to have money: and the Italian fiscal police is following Madrigali to find this money. Madrigaly has simply to escape, there are not other solutions for him. 
Let's hope justice will do his duty. This Virtus, the original one, will fail. Next year after the bankruptcy the tropheys of Virtus will be put up for auction. 

*FuturVirtus Progresso Castelmaggiore*: Sabatini has bought the Progresso Castelmaggiore (LegaDue), third team of Bologna, giving it the name "FuturVirtus", painting the club with the black and white, the historical colours of Virtus. 
After the bankruptcy, FuturVirtus will acquire the symbol and the history of Virtus Pallacanestro. The fans already decided that the FuturVirtus Castelmaggiore will become the true Virtus after this: but it will be interesting to see how many of the supporters will buy the season ticket, won't be snob against a championship like the LegaDue, that's the farest thing from the Serie A and the Euroleague. They were watching a Euroleague final 16 months ago, now they have to suffer a championship of fights, where there are not easy game, where the technical level is mediocre. 

*Nuova Virtus 1934 Bologna*: this team will play in the Italian B1 (3rd Division). This is just a speculation, a way to earn money. The inventor of the NV1934 is Paolo Francia, former president of the Virtus Bologna, president of RaiSport, somwone who has a big political power (he's an important figure of Alleanza Nazionale, the fascists dressed up as moderated right). He created the Virtus 1934 paying 20.000 €, just to sell it after some weeks: the price actually is 1.500.000 €. But he didn't know that Sabatini had incredible balls and would have not left him to do everything he wanted. There's an agreement now between Virtus 1934 and FuturVirtus Castelmaggiore about the young players, but nothing more. Next year Virtus 1934 will disappear, and what they will gain selling the right to play basketball (in B1), will be given to these who couldn't have been payed by Madrigali after the bankruptcy. 

That's all. Something fun: supporters of Virtus are normally called "rabbits" from these of Fortitudo Bologna (who are the "pigeons"). Progresso Castelmaggiore was called "chicken", just because the sponsor was Bignami (breeding and sale of chickens). 
So we have a transgenic rabbit, maybe. But maybe no. 
Here's an abstract of the end of the history of Virtus Bologna:









(thank to my friend Grazia who found this picture)


----------

